# Yellow River



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Havnt been catfishing in over three months so last night I went far up river last night to a place Im familiar with. Soon as I tie up and cast out I caught a small flathead. Soon followed by a 12 lber, and later a small channel cat. Wouldve liked to stay longer but my boy was tried. Packed up and left by 9 :45.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome, your getting better I see.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Cathunter I appreciate all the info you've shared with me


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I live near the mouth of yellow river. How far up river do I need to go to get into some good cats?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good job man...were you up past millers?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have caught some good cats in the mouth of yellow river, here is a photo of some we got last year.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Last night I went up to where that steel beam is in the middle of the river. I try to go up far enough to where I don't have other gator or cat hunters come by me. I don't really like having to reel up, and have someone motor by stirring the water up. I thought with the water level dropping the cats should be one prowl.

Pcola4 I would do a flathead search on this forum lots of info from years past 09, 08 from others many by Cathunter himself. Look at pics and dates, etc takes sometime though investigating things


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember that post Cathunter, pretty cool I wouldn't mind trying down there sometime.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have thought about trying yellow river over on the Alabama side, I'm just a bit concerned it may be to shallow for my boat. I can run in about 3.5 feet any thing less then that I have to slow idle with the motor trimmed up.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

It probably is pretty shallow up that way especially if there hasnt been a rain recently. Went back out last night for some more live action and NADA... Zippo...Nothing. Not a dang bite. Wonder if that blue moon had something to do with it. On a side note I cranked up my generator and coming back down I had daytime light, very nice compared to a spotlight, or sometimes just moonlight/nav lights on the water.


----------

